# Best mineral for Dairy Goats? What mineral, supplements and feed do you use?



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

Im raising saanens and saanen/alpine. They all have scruffy coats, I copper bolused them 2 months ago, maybe they are shedding? I started sweetlix meat maker a month ago. Is there a reason sweet lix is geared towards selling to meat goat owners (is it the calcium, I would think the high calcium is ok for Dairy goats). Why is this not a meat and dairy goat mineral? I've read the calcium is higher assuming meat goats are getting more forage and less alfalfa. Do you think its too much calcium for my dairy goats? At 14-16% calcium. My goats also get 1-2 pounds each alfalfa hay, 2-3 cups each alfalfa pellets and 1-2 cups each calfmanna.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too much calf manna. Really should only be used to put weight on. Why are you feeding both alfalfa hay and pellets?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I use sweetlix for my dairy herd. Not sure why they label it for meat goats, but it's really only what's in it that matters, not what it's called. Sweetlix is a great mineral.

How much copper did you give?

Can you post photos of them?

Are they getting any regular feed/grain? Why are you giving calf manna?

Have you checked any of them for anemia?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is a search for Minerals, here on TGS. You may have a lot of fun reading through them. I know I do.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/search/78201/?q=Minerals&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I use Sweerlix Meatmaker
The dairy goat mineral has less calcium and is for goats primarily fed alfalfa
Mine are not primarily fed alfalfa


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> I use Sweerlix Meatmaker
> The dairy goat mineral has less calcium and is for goats primarily fed alfalfa
> Mine are not primarily fed alfalfa


Clear explanation.


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

so to be exact my goats get .8 cups calf manna each I just increased to 1.2 cups each they are all in late pregnancy due tomorrow through the next 4 weeks. My goats are large ranging from 155-185 pounds with my weigh tape which i suspect could be 15 pounds off??? I give them alittle bit of hay as roughage since our pasture is usually wet. I give them alfalfa pellets as a concentrate nutrition with short fibers for late pregnancy. (Easier to digest). When i start milking i will switch from calf manna to modesto organic dairy goat ration. And i give alittle bit of boss. The copper is 4g for a bolus. Should i give more then one? We also have immature soils in hawaii. Heres a couple photos


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Read on this site it will help explain copper, minerals and alfalfa as feed. Hope it helpa answer some of your questions. 
https://thriftyhomesteader.com/goats-and-copper-deficiency/


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That is one of my favorite blogs. And that is a terrific article.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Agreenwd888 said:


> We also have immature soils in hawaii. Heres a couple photos


Nice photos. I see they do need selenium.
Are you on the Big Island? I know that has the newest soils, is why I ask. We have a few members in the State, but I haven't seen them on here very recently @Dayna @lilaalil @Da Goat Nanny Here is someone else in Hawai'i


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

TexasGoatMan said:


> Read on this site it will help explain copper, minerals and alfalfa as feed. Hope it helpa answer some of your questions.
> https://thriftyhomesteader.com/goats-and-copper-deficiency/


I have done a lot of reading on minerals this is the best explanation so far. Looks like I should be giving at least 6g of copper bolus not 4. And probably every 3 months instead of 5. I Did get a water filter for my hose last week as I was thinking the iron in my water may also be an issue =) thank you so much for this link looks like I will be bolusing again =)


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Nice photos. I see they do need selenium.
> Are you on the Big Island? I know that has the newest soils, is why I ask. We have a few members in the State, but I haven't seen them on here very recently @Dayna @lilaalil @Da Goat Nanny Here is someone else in Hawai'i


How are you seeing selenium deficiency? From the photos? Should I give bose or oral selenium and how often? I just ordered oral selenium gel for my kids arriving soon. I used to work on a ranch where I raised white Dorper Sheep, I gave Bose to every lamb at 3 days old I had 46 lambs last spring =) I live at 3200 feet on Maui not as immature as big island.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Agreenwd888 said:


> How are you seeing selenium deficiency? From the photos?


Yes, your photos show wry tails. I live with chronic selenium deficiency. When I see those tails, I know I must take action before it gets worse and I end up with kidding problems.

My preference is always toward oral. Either Selenium/ vit. E gel, or Replamin Plus Gel. Other people here prefer the Bo-Se shot. So whatever you choose works.



Agreenwd888 said:


> I live at 3200 feet on Maui not as immature as big island.


Thank you for that. Your lives always sound SO exotic to me. I love learning about what you do and how you do it. I live in the Appalachian foot hills. Cool in itself, but nothing like Hawai'i.


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanku


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Yes, your photos show wry tails. I live with chronic selenium deficiency. When I see those tails, I know I must take action before it gets worse and I end up with kidding problems.
> 
> My preference is always toward oral. Either Selenium/ vit. E gel, or Replamin Plus Gel. Other people here prefer the Bo-Se shot. So whatever you choose works.
> 
> Thank you for that. Your lives always sound SO exotic to me. I love learning about what you do and how you do it. I live in the Appalachian foot hills. Cool in itself, but nothing like Hawai'i.


Your saying the tails are wiry? Sparse? I see whispy on the ends. How is this different from copper deficiency? I really like learning the subtle differences so that I can catch problems before they arise =)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Not wiry, wry. Twisted, collapsing. Bent. Wry.

They are not straight and upright or held out straight, but wry. or awry, if that is better.

I hope that is more clear. If not tell me, and I'll try again. Because selenium deficiency is a problem that you don't want if you can help it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by all.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

In your first picture, the 2 goats on the right have wry tails. In your second picture, the 3 goats on the left have wry tails. Not straight.


----------



## Valley Life Farm (Jan 21, 2018)

Totally off topic but that is one cute little dog in the background!


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

Valley Life Farm said:


> Totally off topic but that is one cute little dog in the background!


Cute dogs are never off topic. That's my boy Griffen, he's waiting for me to come out of the pasture. He's an awesome companion dog.


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

mariarose said:


> In your first picture, the 2 goats on the right have wry tails. In your second picture, the 3 goats on the left have wry tails. Not straight.


So the one goat with the tail straight up is good.. (how it's supposed to be) are you saying a tail that leans over or is bent is a selenium deficiency due to the tail muscle being affected?? If so that is super cool and very impressive!! Never heard of that one!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I would love to see up close up photos of goats tails with selenium deficiencies and then copper deficiencies along side with a goat with a perfect hair tail. ?? Anyone want to undertake that job inform the rest of us on this subject. It would be so informative. ?????


----------



## ZinproGoat (Feb 11, 2016)

You might take a look at this website: TruCare Z/M Top-Dress trace mineral supplement: http://trucareminerals.com/


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

A few people here use TruCare 4.

I'm surprised you aren't advertising ZinPro?


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

ZinproGoat said:


> You might take a look at this website: TruCare Z/M Top-Dress trace mineral supplement: http://trucareminerals.com/


There's no selenium or vitamins a,d,and e?? In the top dress mineral?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That is correct. It is a supplement to your loose minerals, not a replacement for them. The TruCare 4 that I mentioned is Copper, Manganese, Zinc, and Cobalt. No Selenium or Iodine.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariarose said:


> A few people here use TruCare 4.
> 
> I'm surprised you aren't advertising ZinPro?


It's produced by the same company, zinpro.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahh!


----------

